# Toilet Adjustments?



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm frantically trying to fix all the little problems on our new Outback 5th wheel before the maiden voyage this weekend and I've got most of them fixed except a small problem with the toilet. The toilet flushes fine but when trying to add a little extra water to the bowl for those, well you know... The half press on the foot lever isn't adding extra water to the toilet. When I press it down far enough for the water to start to flow the ball in the bottom of the bowl cracks open and releases the water just as fast as the bowl is filling, there isn't any middle point to allow water to flow while the bowl is sealed. Is there any kind of adjustment to the foot lever or water flow?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Unless they have changed it, you lift on the foot lever to fill the toilet.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Ours is a half press as well. There is a fine line between filling and cracking it open. Ours fills properly, but won't hold water very long, so not the same issue you have, but maybe you could try what i've been told on here before and it may help. I think someone on here told me to step most of the way down on the pedal and let it slam back (although I didn't let it slam too hard), also maybe try putting some good silicone on that ball and maybe that will free it up a little. Good luck.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Our's is the same...

I find that I have to press it all the way down...let it all the way up...then do the merely press to get the water alone to enter the bowl. It's kinda tricky.

I haven't tried to take it apart to see how it works...but I would imagine there are two springs in there...and the flush valve one is just a little weak... It needs to hold closed better against the force of the half pedal press.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we had problems with ours as well. but after reading and following the directions for the toilet that were in the owners packet, it works fine. there are directions for how to fix the seal so it holds water and how to make the lever travel smoothly. Basically using rubber gloves open the valve, push down on the gasket as you move around it in a circle (repeat twice), use some lube on the area the blade glides in. Then, close the valve, add about a quart of very hot tap water and let it set. that should make it seal and make it easier to leave some water in it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

maddog said:


> Unless they have changed it, you lift on the foot lever to fill the toilet.


They have changed the toilet - no more lifting up on the foot pedal to add water. There's also no lip on the inside, just a bunch of holes that create a swirly pattern when the water comes out.


----------



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I never got a chance to look at it before camping this weekend. We just got back and finished cleaning out the trailer. There are a few things I need to fix after our maiden voyage.

As far as the toilet goes, while camping we ended up using the shower head to put extra water in the toilet when needed.

Just to clarify, our toilet holds water just fine. It's just that it's impossible to actually add extra water to the toilet when needed. We do have the newer toilet without the top lip and it does have the holes which create a water swirl. Just seems that the half press needs to trigger the water sooner than it currently does. As it is now, water only comes out of the swirly holes once the ball cracks open.
.
I checked the instructions that came with the trailer as well as the manufacturer instructions that showed the install but I don't see any kind of adjustment anywhere :-(

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

What works for me on my Dometic 310: put on a latex glove and smear vasoline onto both sides of the rubber seal all the way around. Also work the seal edges up and down with your fingers to soften/loosen it up. I was having the same issue but now can fill er right up with foot valve. It also holds water well.
Steve


----------

